# Can anyone ID this?



## nycGimp (Dec 19, 2006)

Washed up on a beach in Montauk, NY. It could be fake, but looks real to me.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

this is the creepiest thing i have ever seen!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Poor thing looks sunburned.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

My guess is a pit bull disposal


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

"It could be fake,......."
*Ya think??*


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Need to go stoke the pit!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Did ya poke it. mabey check if it was real or not.. my guess is a Gargoyle...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

FishinGrl said:


> this is the creepiest thing i have ever seen!


Im with her creeeeeeeeeepy looks like it as a beak!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Chupracabra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL Looks like the remains of a kitty cat to me..


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I warned Grandma Cracker about leaving the gate open !!! I`m sure gonna miss 
`ol Slasher.


----------



## buckmaster89 (Feb 1, 2008)

Maybe a sea lion? I don't know


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

It's a hoax...look at the right foot/hand....there is a sign


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

For sure chupacabre, but I did not know that they had made it so far north.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Well I don't see any sign? I see a fly on its back.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Chupacabre!! Report it to you local game warden ASAP. I once saw one eating a goat in the back forty. The beak is how they rip open their prey. The one in the picture is of the northern species, where did you see this thing? Be very careful where you bury it, the others will come for it and if your scent trail is fresh, they will come for you too. You should have opened it up and checked the stomach to see what it had eaten last. Be very careful around those things.


----------



## NBTX (Mar 13, 2008)

That takes the term catfish to a whole other level. Think someone would eat that on fear factor?


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

ex mother in law


----------



## LA3311 (Jun 27, 2008)

Baystlth1 said:


> Chupacabre!! Report it to you local game warden ASAP. I once saw one eating a goat in the back forty. The beak is how they rip open their prey. The one in the picture is of the northern species, where did you see this thing? Be very careful where you bury it, the others will come for it and if your scent trail is fresh, they will come for you too. You should have opened it up and checked the stomach to see what it had eaten last. Be very careful around those things.


don't forget to check for a pulse... they've been known to "play" dead.


----------



## shifty2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

Man you are in luck. The History Channel is having a special on the Chuppcabra of Cuero, TX tonight. As of this post the first showing is over, but there is another viewing at 12AM. I actually had lunch the other day with the Chuppacbra in the original photo. He must have got wacked after leavin the Libation Bar the other night. Tragedy.


----------



## fightinaggies (Mar 30, 2008)

dude that thing is freakin creepy


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like a badger to me..

Did I win!?!?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

looks like a dog with the front of his face eaten off...


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

Chupacabra!!!!!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like my mother-in- law I was wondering where she went! LOL


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

GNARLY... 

whatever it is.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

got the hair scalded off already, looks like its ready for the pit. Probably use a spicy sauce North Carolina style since its from the east coast.

who's up for sandwiches?


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Goags said:


> My guess is a pit bull disposal


 What! They let Michael Vick out


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

What did it taste like? And don't tell me chicken. Pass the Tony's


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

looks like a dog to me


----------



## AQUAA MANN (Jul 24, 2008)

*ugly*

its a nutra rat that the sun has baked for a few days. i see em swimmin around the docks at night in freeport.


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Need to go stoke the pit!


Yeah baby...put it on the rotisserie and spin it for about 10 hours, basting with a mixture of rum, pineapple juice, crushed pineapple and cherries.
Warm up some tortillas... and wash it down with some ice cold Shiner Bock...:dance:


----------



## SurfGorda (Jul 21, 2008)

*Chupacabra!*

I've seen a couple of those in mexico. It's just a chupacabra. They make pretty good tacos... tastes like cabrito.


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

I think pit bull as well


----------



## Ron Walker 01 (Jul 10, 2008)

You can't fry a dead dog, only live ones, and you can't get one in China while the Olympics are on.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

looks like a bird to me. I've given a few of those birds before..

I also think that it would be burried in the sand a little better. 

Are there goat farmers up there?

a


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*chubacabra*

It looks as if he is shooting the finger....lol


----------



## nycGimp (Dec 19, 2006)

It was in the news

Link


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

now thats a rare man-bear-pig!!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I think it's too small to be a chupacabra, but sure looks like one!


But my gut feeling is that it's a Musk Rat. Their range includes the area where it was found. It's a rodent type animal....turtle? Turtles don't have jaw teeth! They don't have any teeth...I guess you could say they have a beak. I think the hair slipped with it being in the water for a period of time. The cooler waters up there has slowed down the decay, so looks pretty good for being dead long enough for the hide to slip.


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

funny you posted that link to the vid.....i saw that last night and thought about this thread


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Whatever it is...(by looking at the right leg and tail) it looks like it was skinned.


----------



## mjmaxwell8 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Sloth?*

Im thinking Sloth. They get killed for skins pretty often. Maybe?


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Definanlty manbearpig


----------



## saltyj (Aug 11, 2005)

*Yep*

Yep that's what it is.. half man, half bear, half pig..yep..


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

mjmaxwell8 said:


> Im thinking Sloth. They get killed for skins pretty often. Maybe?


Sloth doesn't have a tail with any length. I think it's just a stub.

The Mask Rat used to be very popular in the fur trade, not sure anything is now.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

SURE! its an eguoapian fllipaflop! cmon yall knew that?


----------

